# NOT in MY AHJ!!!!!!!!!!!!



## cda (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.sdnn.com/sandiego/2010-02-23 ... nklers-law


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 9, 2010)

Re: NOT in MY AHJ!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do as I say, not as I do???????


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: NOT in MY AHJ!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, you know what they say:

You can't fight (fires in) City Hall!

 :lol:


----------



## fatboy (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: NOT in MY AHJ!!!!!!!!!!!!

"The city adopted a law in 1986 that requires the installation of fire sprinklers in all high-rise buildings. The 14-story City Hall, which is partially equipped with fire sprinklers, is the only building out of compliance.

The city has waived its own law since 1986 to avoid having to fully install fire sprinklers at City Hall."

WOW, talk about hyprocrisy...... :roll:


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: NOT in MY AHJ!!!!!!!!!!!!



			
				fatboy said:
			
		

> WOW, talk about hyprocrisy...... :roll:


WOW, talk about typical politicians!    :lol:


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: NOT in MY AHJ!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, sweet irony! :lol:


----------



## JBI (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: NOT in MY AHJ!!!!!!!!!!!!

New York State actually added sections to the State Building Code enabling legislation to specifically require Government agencies to comply with the Code. When the law was first passed, some state agencies 'decided' they were not regulated by the Code, hence the amendments.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: NOT in MY AHJ!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sprinklers? We don't need any stinking sprinklers!

Blazing Saddles Parapharsed


----------



## brudgers (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: NOT in MY AHJ!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think it was Plato who argued that the perfect form of government would be run something called "code official kings."

It's really a shame when those pesky publicly elected officials feel as if they should be the ones making decisions.

Everyone knows, democracy is just another name for fascism.


----------

